# Black widow



## Rookie1234 (Dec 23, 2013)

Thera red bands on barnett black widow with 10mm, 128 grain lead balls , are thera bands better for this load than standard bands?


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Thera blue would be better, and you should be able to make it fit.

I believe that they are the same diameter on the inside, my be maybe 1 or 2mm off.

Just thicker rubber


----------



## yeeharr (May 26, 2010)

Theraband black is fitted to mine and works well.


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

All of the below will work:
Theraband Yellow

Theraband Red

Theraband Green

Theraband Blue

Theraband Black

Theraband Silver

Chinese 5080 (should, But inside diameter is 1mm smaller.)


----------



## Rookie1234 (Dec 23, 2013)

Thank you All


----------

